# Are we paying too much for yeast?



## plateofboxes (7/9/15)

I'm thinking of changing suppliers after coming across this deal. 

I'm considering buying a pack but not sure if I will use that much - I reckon it would impart some good barnyard character though.


----------



## Mardoo (7/9/15)

Just in case this isn't s joke that's a non-active yeast that's used as a nutritional supplement for vegefarians...and horses apparently.


----------



## plateofboxes (8/9/15)

It is a joke. That said, why would they go to the trouble of deactivating it? I suppose you don't want your smoothie frothing up as it warms. 

With this in mind, certainly it wouldn't make a bad yeast nutrient?


----------

